# I have 5x100 rims, are there any adapters?



## Heinrich34 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have 2012 Chevy Orlando, it is based off of the Cruze. I have some old rims that I would like to put on the orlando, but my bolt pattern is 5x100, is there anyway to get adapters for this bolt pattern to mate it to the 5x105 bolt pattern? If not I want to sell these rims for cheap, like 600 dollars. They are 18inch Motegi DP5 rims, with black insert with silver lip.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.motorsport-tech.com/


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

but what is the Cruze stud size and center bore? And they ask for 2 different thicknesses? i just put the smallest 19mm for both is that fine?


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

never mind i found it

*2012 Chevrolet Cruze Specs*
_Bolt Pattern: 5x105 | Center Bore: 56.5 | Hardware:12x1.50 Lug | Offset: 34-45mm
_
It costs $270 + S&H
$325 with shipping to Canada

that's changing the bolt pattern to 5x114.3


----------

